# any advice



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2007)

So I'm new..my husband and I have been together for two years on August 6th and have been since April 3rd...On August 1st he moved to ozark which is 5-6 hours away from where i am...we were having a lot of problems which included him telling other girls that he regretted marrying me and he wanted to sleep with them and a lot of other sexual things.....I didn't think they we could work things out, and now that he is gone i miss him like crazy...

we have a 6 month old daughter together and he has 2 year old son that i have helped raise since he was months old...

We have only been split up 4 days but everyone is pressuring me to go file for divorce....any advice??
__________________


----------



## runalot (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi - My heart goes out to you. You have two young children to care for and a guy who doesn't want to be a husband. You have to ask if your life is going to be better without him or with him _as he is_ because generally, people don't change. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## lostforwords (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, I agree with runalot you do need to ask yourself that. but you also need to ask your heart what it wants I don't think you should rush into a divorce if you don't feel it's right.


----------

